# Vixen



## Jazzie's Mom (May 19, 2011)

*She's beautiful!*

That is one fascinating animal! I think she's beautiful! What is her temperament like? And what do you call a poodle/crested mix?

Julie


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

Thanks, we love her to bits. She is a happy little girl, learns very quickly, loves to please but also thinls on her feet, and is a Velcro dog. I think people call her mix a crestypoo but we just tel people she's a mutt or the breeds of her parents if people really want to know. Mostly people just ask why I shaved her or wax her. she only gets her faced cleaned up though, the rest is natural. We also have to hear people's opinions on how gross or ugly a hairless dog is . We know those people are just ignorant and blind though.We think she is gorgeous.


----------



## Jazzie's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Well... she may be a mixed breed... but she is no mutt!  Are her littermates as stunning as she is? I am captivated by her eyes.

As for velcro, I have one of those too. My Jazzie is next to me, under me, behind me, in front of me all the time! It gets even worse when she sees me begin any routine that even remotely looks like I'm getting ready to go somewhere. I think she wants to make sure that I couldn't possibly forget that she wants to go anytime the car doors open. 

Thanks again for sharing your precious Vixen... you made me smile!

Julie


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi, at first glance I thought see had SA, the skin disease. But when you said she is crossed with a crested, I knew she was okay. 
Is she a small poodlex? She looks big in the pictures. Crested are small dogs. 
Vixen is very cute and she must be easy maintenance for you, coat wise that is.


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

Her dad is a 60lb standard and her mom is a 9lb crested so mom and babies are actually lucky to be alive. People often wonder if she and her brother have mange or other health issues. There were 5 pups in the litter, one will a full poodle coat, the rest are in various degrees of hairlessness. The same thing is normal for a pure crested litter as well. There are so many different patterns of hairlessness. Viernon has a bit more body hair than Vixen, he has peach fuzz on his bum and down his back. I often clip that off though since it just makes him look moth-eaten. He has a HUGE mop of very curly hair on his head, feet and tail. He has crazy wild hair and I have no idea what to do with it. Here is a photo of Vernon.










He is much more laidback than his sis and a real doll. They all have gorgeous eyes, I think they got that from their spoo dad since cresteds have a different shape eye. I'll shut up now, I could go on about them forever.


----------



## littlestitches (Dec 28, 2009)

They are beautiful! Do you have to watch for sunburn when they are outside?

Paula


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

my mom's comment on Vixen's last picture: "that face looks so human it's uncanny." :smile:

seriously, I hope to see many more pics of this gorgeous girl and hear stories!


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

They actually ARE human, or at least they think they are.  They wear sunscreenor light clothes if they will be outside for too long and have lots of jammies and other warm clothes for the fall and winter. They may not have much in the way of grooming requirements but they are not for anyone who wants an easy to care for dog. They need lotion, frequent baths so they don't get acne, have allergies, and are never outside dogs. Anything a human needs for our skin care they need as well. Vernon also has the poodle hair issues because of his daddy. I wouldn't trade them for anything though.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

What an interesting mix! Wonder how mom made it through that... yikes. They are beautiful though! I absolutely love Cresteds & Poodles, and they look really good mixed together! LOL Love Vernon's doo, I think the mop looks really cool on the naked body. I like it.  They are like really cute naked poodles with a pretty skin color.


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

Wow! What an interesting mix! They really do look like poodles in the face, especially their expressions. They look like they are thinking about you. I don't usually like a mix of anything purebred, but these guys would stop me on the street. How big are they?


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

how did this litter come about? just curious.

my Llama also thinks she's human and of course there's no arguing.  Vlada, on the other hand, is more poodley.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i will be perfectly honest that i am really intrigued with them. i find them absolutely stunning! beautiful dogs.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

4Paws said:


> Wow! What an interesting mix! They really do look like poodles in the face, especially their expressions. They look like they are thinking about you. I don't usually like a mix of anything purebred, but these guys would stop me on the street. How big are they?


i agree. i'm a bit of a purist, but these dogs are cool.


----------

